# Rumor: Could Lakers Deal For Artest This Summer?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> They already had Artest listed as a trade possibility. He was part of Plan B with Ben Wallace and a few unknown others if the Pau Gasol trade had fallen through in February, so it's a straight line back to Artest in the offseason.
> 
> Plus – a critical, meaningful plus – Kobe Bryant loves the thought of playing alongside Artest, understandably imagining the pair suffocating opposing wings nightly after Bryant was named first-team All-Defense at guard in a poll of coaches and Artest got the sixth-most votes at forward. And with Bryant and coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers already have two strong personalities, with Bryant in particular feeling he has the presence and relationship to keep Artest mostly in line.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/948986.html

Thoughts?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I really really wish we could have seen our full team healthy this year. Not for the fact that we would be even better but to just see how everyone works together.

I say do it. He will bow to Kobe and PJ and we will hold teams to 15 points max...for the year


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If Bynum comes back ok that team would be sooo ridiculous defensively. It already is offensively


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we were to get Artest, and kept our starters from this season, who would go to the bench? It would have to be Odom or Artest at SF since Gasol will be PF and Bynum (hopefully healthy) will be at C.

Either way, though, I don't see this happening. But it's fun to play the "What if?" game sometimes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The rich get richer. You guys are like the new San Anton is Spurs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey Ruff Draft. Any trade that could involve Prince for Odom? Odom is coming off the books! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Hey Ruff Draft. Any trade that could involve Prince for Odom? Odom is coming off the books! :biggrin:


:azdaja:

Tayshaun is stuck here. It's going to be his team next year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What do you mean stuck? As in you dont like him being signed long team or you will never want to get rid of him?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

That would be awesome, hell yes.

I love the idea of having Kobe bringing up the ball, then having Kobe, Artest and Ariza on the defensive end. then you have Bynum patrolling the paint, and Gasol and Turiaf playing weakside defense, swatting balls. yummmm


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My dream scenario

C - Bynum (healthy by mid season),
PF - Gasol
SF - Gerald Wallace (in trade for Odom)
SG - Kobe
PG - Fisher/Farmer even split

Of the bench:
c/pf - Turiaf
sf/sg Artest (mid level signing)
Ariza - sf/sg offensively; defensively have him guarding elite PGs instead of Fisher or Farmer
pg/sg Sasha

If Bynum is not healthy, I'd prefer to keep Odom, just because we would be such a bad defensive team. If Bynum is healthy, we would eat other teams up with one of the top 3 defenses in the league. Offensively, we wouldn't lose much either because Wallace is capable as Odom (just a drop in hitting the boards).


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

honestly not feelin this trade idea odom although he can be inconsistent, is a better fit for our team than artest can and will ever be, plus odom can play the PF if we need him to artest plays good defense but i still would rather have odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> honestly not feelin this trade idea odom although he can be inconsistent, is a better fit for our team than artest can and will ever be, plus odom can play the PF if we need him to artest plays good defense but i still would rather have odom.


We wouldn't be giving up Odom, though. We'd be trying to get rid of Radmanovic's contract and maybe another player.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We wouldn't be giving up Odom, though. We'd be trying to get rid of Radmanovic's contract and maybe another player.


oh ok in that case hell yeah for rad that is a know brainer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> oh ok in that case hell yeah for rad that is a know brainer


No-brainer.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We would go 82-0. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PG - Fisher
SG - Kobe
SF - Odom
PF - Gasol
C - Bynum

BENCH: 
Artest
Farmar
Vujacic
Turiaf
Walton
Mihm
Ariza

RESERVE:
Mbenga
Newble
Karl

How ****ing awesome would that be?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> PG - Fisher
> SG - Kobe
> SF - Odom
> PF - Gasol
> ...


I would love that! We could have Odom and Artest switch off starting depending on the matchups.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If Bynum is healthy that lineup is really unfair.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We would go 82-0. :laugh:


Not reaching 70 games would probably be considered a disappointment.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think the Lakers would give up what the Kings want.

I think they're fine with Odom at the 3, he's one of the best mismatches to have in the league, therefore he shows up big in the playoffs.

Plus I thought I remember Artest's agent saying they were out for big money...like closer to max money. I doubt he'll get that, but he'll get more than a MLE somewhere.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^He deserves more but....we are the Lakers. I know, I know...unfair yet painfully true


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Artest doesn't make sense on so many levels. We don't need him. Can we use him of course we can use good players, but the headcase, his isolation type offensive game. 

I'd pass.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^all true,but this gets rid of Vlad Rad. I also think if he can flourish it would be with Phil and Kobe. He does have to stay away from the LA nightlife (right)

When I say "gets rid of Vlad Rad" I mean by either trading or just him not in the starting lineup


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why woould we need him when we have ariza? they're both defensive small forwards, except ariza is more athletic and comes at a cheaper price. no point. and you're dreaming if you think the kings would do rad for artest. rad has 3 more seasons left in his contract while artest has one. if the kings get rid of artest, they'd want to rebuild... there's no way they would take on another bad contract.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I was thinking if it were to happen he would opt out from the Kings...that is a actual possibility right?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought he officially said he was returning to sacto?

and besides, they'd have to get rid of vlad to get ron. there's no way jerry buss is gonna have: vlad, LO, trevor, luke walton, and ron artest on the same squad.. that's 5 guys playing the same position who will be making about 35 million combined... and none of those guys would even be our 3rd best player.

the best way to go is to try to get rid of either luke or vlad's contracts, and getting lamar to re-sign at 10-11 million a year. there's really no need to add to what this team already has.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we could change out Vlade for Artest, lol... That would just add to Mitches hall of fame status.. Kwame for Gasol... Vlade for Artest. Brilliant.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I bet Artest is drooling over playing in New York and that fancy new offense they got.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

For the love of God DON'T DO IT!!! "If it ain't broke DON'T FIX IT". 
Artest would be more likely to become the next Isiah Rider than Phil Jackson's next Dennis Rodman project.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

After seeing the 4 matchups between LAL and Sacto this year, I'm inclined to say no to this one.

He's a mental case, who chucks up a ridiculous amount of shots with the game on the line and usually misses. I doubt the problems he has can change even with a HOFer coach and player next to him.

That being said, if he can somehow show that he is willing to leave his tantrums off the court and properly function on the court, I'd bring him in... but not for Odom.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Phil and Kobe would mold Artest into defensive gold. 

He looks bad on offense this year, because Kevin Martin and him are their only threats. It is easy to defend that team. Just imagine if Ron-Ron was getting the ball with open seams to the basket. It would be nasty.

Dont even get me started on defense. No other team could score on us. Kobe/Artest guarding the perimeter with Bynum/Gasol as shot blockers down low. Hell Yes!

I think he would be an amazing fit on this team. If we had him, I dont even know if we would need Lamar. Of course, this is all predicated on the assumtion that Bynum will be healthy. If Bynum isnt healthy then we need lamar's rebounding.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar > artest

lamar is the main reason why we can change our style of play with ease. duke it out in the halfcourt, or have LO rebound and run the break.

ron artest just sucks on offense, sorry to say. he tries to do more than he can. i actually prefer trevor over ron, because he knows what he can and can't do.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No, you don't like Ariza more than Artest, don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Smithian said:


> No, you don't like Ariza more than Artest, don't lie to yourself.


I do. Simply for the cost and attitude. Artest is not a person I want to have the ball. Artest wants to have the ball and shoot. Artest makes a ton of money compared to Ariza. Ariza knows his role, as limited as it is, and does it well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Even though i said earlier I would be in favor I really want to say no. I really do. All the points about being stacked at that position are true. His craziness...all true. But then you think Ron Artest for 5.5mil?!? Why not give it a shot? I dont think he would drag others down, if he tried he would be benched. If it big time doesnt work out Im sure another team would give CrazyRon a shot for that cheap.

I think thats gotta be stressed. Ron Artest at *5.5mil MLE contract*. Doesn't count against cap!
Its a long shot but its that or nothing.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I do. Simply for the cost and attitude. Artest is not a person I want to have the ball. Artest wants to have the ball and shoot. Artest makes a ton of money compared to Ariza. Ariza knows his role, as limited as it is, and does it well.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Smithian said:


> No, you don't like Ariza more than Artest, don't lie to yourself.


there's no way you could like artest more than ariza. 

ariza can play fastbreak basketball, or even half court. artest can't do both.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

kobesthegoat said:


> honestly not feelin this trade idea odom although he can be inconsistent, is a better fit for our team than artest can and will ever be, plus odom can play the PF if we need him to artest plays good defense but i still would rather have odom.


i agree, Odom might be inconsistent in the regular season but he does play well in the playoffs. i dont see a reason to get rid of the guy...


----------

